# Visitenkarten auch anders?



## steven (21. Mai 2005)

> Hi,
> 
> vorweg will ich hier mal die Leute loben, die sich die ganze Mühe gemacht haben und blasc und alles was dazu gehört erstellt haben und warten!
> Die ganze Sache ist richtig klasse geworden, und wertet das Game noch mal um 10% auf! Von Leuten wie euch lebt eure (unsere) Gemeinschaft!
> ...




So, zur Frage!

gibt es eine möglichkeit, die Visitenkarten auch kleiner anzubieten? Von meinem Bekanntenkreis nutzen der größte Teil die VS, und in unserem Forum stehen die in der Signatur! Naja, so wie hier auch!
Doch bei mehr als 2 Char wird die Sig zu groß!

Des weiteren würde mich auch eine etwas größer VS reizen! Die z.Z. auf eine HP gestellt werden kann!
Auf dieser VS könnten dann ja vielleicht Zusatzdaten auftauchen! Gold, alle Berufe (angeln, kochen,...) und der genau skill (234/300), oder so!?

Naja, das sicht einfach meine 2 gedanken!

mfg


----------



## AkaiTora (22. Mai 2005)

Hmm, hab mich neu angemeldet und würde gern erfahren
wo ich meine Visitenkarte herbekomme. Hab BLASC
gedownloadet und mich angemeldet, was nu?

Greetz
AkaiTora

//EDIT: Hat sich erledigt.


----------

